# Battle of Britain Airshow, Duxford, 2019.



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2019)

Karl and I met up at our usual campsite on Saturday, 21st September, in clear blue skies and hot sunshine, ready for the second day of the show on Sunday.
Unfortunately, the weather was not so good the next day, starting out marginal, with cloud, and then a short spell of warm sunshine, which eventually deteriorated as the day progressed, becoming dull and damp, with a torrential rainstorm at one point, before settling into a grey, damp and dull day as the flying continued. As a result, two slots were cancelled, including the T-33 and MiG 15, and some 'acts' were cut short due to visibility.
At one point, aircraft seemed to merge with the grey background, and photography ranged from tricky to nigh on impossible but, according to The Law of Sod, when the show ended, the skies cleared and the sun came out !!
Added to the difficult photographic conditions was some 'finger trouble' on my part , which resulted in a fairly high percentage of what could have been good shots being spoiled, although in some cases just about usable if adjusted for brightness and contrast. At some point, without realising it, I'd apparently changed the ISO setting on the D 3300 / 300mm lens down to 100 ISO, which lead to many images later in the day looking almost like B&W negatives !
I only discovered this after checking the camera on my return home, being puzzled at the results when seen on the computer screen, and can only assume the accidental adjustment was made whilst using the menu on my camera to show Karl how to adjust the various focus and metering options ; my stupid, stiff fingers must have got in the way !
As well as the above problems, in many cases our location on the field, very close to the Land Warfare Hall at the western end, certainly wasn't the best, as the aircraft were a fair distance away for the best action and angles. Oh well, better luck next time !
Anyway, I managed to 'save' some pics, and most of those from early in the show aren't too bad, if a little mundane, which at least allows a reasonable selection to be posted here.

This Battle of Britain airshow not only commemorated the Battle itself, but also the 50th anniversary of the BoB movie, much of which was filmed at Duxford in the summer of 1968, with the movie's premier on 15th September, 1969. Consequently, the show opened with a 'recreation' of the airfield attack sequence, when the 'Messerschmitts' strafed the Hurricanes on the airfield in France, shot at the south west corner of Duxford airfield, with the same Buchons being used for the airshow, albeit at a higher altitude than the film sequence, and with a camouflaged tent and flag as the 'target', rather than replica Hurricanes.

On with the pics, with more to follow once I've sorted, and hopefully improved, some more.



*Pics 1 to 3*. A Danish departure for another show elsewhere, taking off, with smoke, and banking away immediately after take off.
*Pics 4 to 7*. The Buchons take off to prepare for the airfield attack sequence.
*Pics 8 to 10*. Approaching and peeling off for the attack.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks chaps.

The attack sequence, and Spitfires and Hurricanes taking off to chase the Buchons. Having been professionally involved with pyrotechnics for some years, I wasn't particularly impressed with the quality, or timing, of those used for this display, even allowing for safety and debris considerations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2019)

More of the Buchons, Hurricanes and Spitfires.
Back soon with further coverage of the show.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 30, 2019)

Awesome shots there Terry


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks Geo and Paul.

The opening 'act' landed and taxied in, as the clouds gathered and the sky darkened, causing a slight delay for the next performance, with the BBMF Lancaster and Spitfire PR19 inbound, coming next.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2019)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks, Wojtek and Hugh.

Battle of Britain Memorial Flight, with the Lancaster and Spitfire PR.19
More to come tomorrow.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)

Great!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)

That must have been a fantastic sound


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2019)

Some good ones there Dogsbody, hope to look at mine on Wednesday !

the PR XIX is just plain beautiful, hope my pics turn out.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2019)

Fabulous pics Terry. Looks to be John Romain in the closeup.


----------



## Jock Tamson (Oct 1, 2019)

Excellent photos Terry, thanks for sharing.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2019)

Excellent stuff as usual Terry. Sorry to hear about the finger issue but you have to be pleased with what you have shared here. Top stuff!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks very much chaps, it's appreciated. 
Although there are some reasonable shots, I have yet to see any that I would class as anything special. There were a few that _could_ have been superb, but spoiled by not being fully in focus, due to low ISO speed.
Working on the next batches now, and should have some posted later today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

The Bremont Great War Display team put on a good show, with airfield 'bombing', machine gun fire and "Archie" (flak), in a fairly stiff wind and darkening skies.
Although replicas, with the SE5 and Be2 being 7/8th scale and, as far as I know, the Sopwith and Fokker triplanes being full size, they looked the part, and engaged in some 'entertaining' dog fights.
This and the following post show some of the action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

More from the Great War Display Team.
Now trying to improve some of the spoiled pics - back later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2019)

Good ones Terry. Never understood the 7/8 scale thing unless it's ideal for certain modern engines. Hardly seems worth the material saving otherwise.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

I think it's something to do with PFA * and CAA rules in the UK, so that they can be built as a 'light aircraft', looking like, eg a SE5, without the relative complexity of the real thing. I'm going off memory here, having discussed this with owners back in the mid 1980s.
(* Popular Flying Association, the regulating 'board' for such aircraft, which has now changed its name, but I can't remember to what ! )


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2019)

Makes sense thanks. We have those 7/8 scale replicas over here too and the Canadian Nieuports that flew over Vimy two years ago were also of reduced scale.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

Next slot was a pleasant surprise, with _*three*_ Sea Furies
However, it was at this point where things went base over apex, as the sky darkened, with damp, grey clouds as background, which was not good when shooting, unknowingly, at 100 ISO, instead of 400 !!
However, after messing about with brightness and contrast etc, I've managed to rescue some reasonable shots, shown here and in the next post.
The first two shots below are the same frame, before and after adjustment, and the dull conditions can be seen in most of these pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

The Sea Furies again, returning to land and taxi in, and a general shot down the field, looking east, showing the weather conditions at the time.
The last four shots, including the prototype Hawker Sea Stuka, where taken with the second camera, the Nikon D5200 and 18-55mm lens, on the _correct _settings

Back when I've sorted and rescued some more images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2019)

Airframes said:


> The Sea Furies again, returning to land and taxi in, and a general shot down the field, looking east, showing the weather conditions at the time.
> The last three shots, including the prototype Hawker Sea Stuka, where taken with the second camera, the Nikon D5200 and 18-55mm lens, on the _correct _settings
> 
> Back when I've sorted and rescued some more images.
> ...



forgot about that last pic !

when i read Sea Stuka i was thinking what is silly bugger talking about


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

He he !


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice shot of the wing innards


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2019)

Awesome shots there Terry, great job, wish we could see a Hawker Hurricane show up at Airventure. Its been a long time since I saw one there flying.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2019)

That "joke" took a minute to sink in.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

That's cos it's cold in Canada - slows down the brain cells !

On with the ( somewhat soggy ) show, and the B-17 and P-47 merging into the cloud. Some of the pics taken later in the sequence (not shown here) look like they were taken in fog, especially the silver P-47, which looked like a ghost ship, barely discernible.
Misty Mustang shots yet to come .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

Two pairs of Mustangs took off for their display, but I only got barely reasonable shots of the second pair. The first two would have provided a really good pic - if it had been sharp. Hopefully, Karl managed to get the shot.
At this point, it got rather wet, with drizzle and scudding low cloud, and the second pair of Mustangs did a circuit and returned to base, probably wise considering the visibility, or lack of it.
The other two did a shortened display and then also returned to land. As will be seen in the pics, the aircraft were in cloud haze most of the time, making photography difficult, but probably not as difficult as the conditions experience by the pilots, who deserve credit for their efforts.

Back sometime tomorrow with more from the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2019)

Cold brain cells my a$$. More like your words got muddled in your liquid sunshine.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2019)

Well, with those bent wings, it reminded me of a Ju-87 !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2019)

ok seems i put in a pretty dismal performance with the camera at Duxford, though i did manage to grab a few decent pictures.

i will add my favourites in no particular order if thats ok Dogsbody ?

first up some Hurricanes, i was very happy to see these 4 as its been over a year since i saw a Hurricane in the air !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2019)

The "Mercury Formation" was next, although again a shortened display, due to the weather and poor visibility, as can be seen in the photos.
The title is, of course, derived from the type of engines used for these aircraft, the Bristol Mercury radial, and the formation consisted of two Westland Lysanders, a Bristol Blenheim Mk.1F and a Gloster Gladiator. a truly unique sight, and sound.
The 'SOE' Lysander and Gladiator are from The Shuttleworth Collection, at nearby Old Warden aerodrome ( featured in the latest posts in my "Travels of Tel's Tin Tent' thread ), whilst the Army Cooperation Lysander and the Blenheim are based at Duxford.

More to follow, with lots to show yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2019)

the Mustang shot Terry mentioned  original and with the colour adjusted.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2019)

Good ones Karl, and not dismal at all, considering the conditions - even the early part of the show was a bit tricky to photograph, due to the backlit cloud to the west.
EDIT ; We're obviously posting at the same time. GREAT job with the Mustangs - the ones I messed up !


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Good ones Karl, and not dismal at all, considering the conditions - even the early part of the show was a bit tricky to photograph, due to the backlit cloud to the west.
> EDIT ; We're obviously posting at the same time. GREAT job with the Mustangs - the ones I messed up !


cheers Mate.

my shots of the Mercury formation.
first shot shows the rather grey and damp conditions !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2019)

More good stuff Karl - that new lens is making a difference.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2019)

Great shots guys. Mustang shot is top drawer Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2019)

It certainly is - bit peeved that mine isn't good, due to 'finger trouble'

The Martlet and Catalina were next, still in grey, wet skies. The vortices from the Cat's props can just bee seen in the take-off shot - clearer in the original, full-sized pic.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2019)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2019)

Many thanks all.
I am so stunned, and saddened at the loss of the Collings Foundation B-17, and the loss of life and injuries, that I personally feel that, at the moment, it may be inappropriate to continue posting pics of this particular airshow.
I know that "life must go on", but I'll wait awhile, and continue after a respectable delay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 3, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Many thanks all.
> I am so stunned, and saddened at the loss of the Collings Foundation B-17, and the loss of life and injuries, that I personally feel that, at the moment, it may be inappropriate to continue posting pics of this particular airshow.
> I know that "life must go on", but I'll wait awhile, and continue after a respectable delay.


agreed, will follow your lead Terry


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2019)

As I'd rather get this thread finished, I'll continue. There are still a number of shots to present, but most of the finale, with the Spitfire formation, are unusable, due to the error mentioned earlier, and the dark skies. However, there are still some of the American trainers, and the two Yaks, and I'll start with the former in this, and the next post.

Five American training aircraft were involved in this display slot, with the Stearman doing a solo display, and the rare Yale and the Vultee Valiant, and the former Boscombe Down Harvard and Portugese Harvard, performing dual displays. I was particularly pleased to see the ex- Boscombe Harvard, as I modeled this particular aircraft a few years back.
Note that the Valiant and Yale took off in formation, accompanied by a Duxford-based Red Kite !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2019)

More of the trainers, with two of the 2-seat Spitfires taking off for a display elsewhere - Yaks next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2019)

This and the next post show the Yak-3 and Yak-9, which displayed in very dull conditions. All pics 'rescued' by altering brightness, contrast and saturation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2019)

More of the Yaks.
Back sometime tomorrow with more underwhelming shots from the show .................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2019)

Sweet stuff there guys, awesome job. Love the two mustangs Karl and well Terry I am surprised you shot the Martlet  but love the Catalina shots Terry


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

thanks guys.

my shots of the WW1 stuff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

and the trainers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

my shots of the Fury's, Martlet and Catalina (didnt do very well with these  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

the Yaks  
first time i have seen these two !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

Good ones Karl - cracking shot of the Yak with prop vortices.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

The show's finale was the Spitfire formation, and again, I've had to 'rescue' those barely usable pics, by altering contrast and brightness etc.
By this time, we were both soaked, so only stayed long enough to grab some shots of the formation, leaving the airfield as the final 'tail chase' began, in grey, dismal conditions.
There were 21 Spitfires, of various Marks, at the show, (plus the BBMF's PR.19) but Maxi Gainze's lovely Mk.VIII suffered a prop strike on take off on Saturday, so wasn't around on Sunday.
Fifteen Spits made up the formation, with a 'Diamond Nine' and a box of six behind.
The Spitfire Mk1, N3200 took off first, ready to do 'The Joker' slot as the others assembled for the fly past, and the rather poor pics that follow show the action.
A few more to come in a couple of posts ..................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

More of the Spitfires and 'The Joker'.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

Final two posts from me, with some miscellaneous shots from earlier in the day (when the weather was dry !) and during the show.
The two-seat Spitfire in the first two pics is the 'Grace' Spitfire, ML407, which normally carries the codes of 485 NZ Sqn (OU-V), and is the actual aircraft flown by Johnie Houlton, before, on, and after 'D-Day'. It has temporary markings of a French unit, applied for an anniversary event.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

Last few.
I hope you have enjoyed this rather poor coverage of the show, and I apologise for the inferior quality of most of the pics. Next time, I'll triple check my camera settings !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

nice stuff Terry

will finish my contribution with an orgy of Spitfires, some of which needed some adjustment

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice selection Karl. And if you had to adjust some pics, knowing your cameras were on the correct settings, it just shows how poor the conditions were.


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

yes mate, i have some shockers where the camera just couldnt cope with the conditions dark one second the bright and over exposed the next !

good shot of your red kite though !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2019)

oh and found this 

dastardly Hun blowing up Duxford, again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

Great couple of shots !
There's a lot to be said for the 'old school' SLR cameras, with manual focus, and a visible metering system
That said, if using film to take the same amount of pics at the average airshow, it would have cost around £800 to £1,000 in film and processing - and that's at staff rates with my old firm !!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2019)

I think you both did an out standing job, many thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks Hugh. 
Now, about this stiff neck I have ..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2019)

Excellent coverage guys. Thanks or posting.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 6, 2019)

Have to echo what a few others already said, those are some really awesome shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Despite the shooting conditions you have still managed to capture some great shots, thanks for the great experience, Terry and Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)

Some great shots gentlemen despite the conditions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2019)

Great coverage chaps, looks like you had a good show there !


----------



## Elmas (Oct 27, 2019)

Awesome pictures and outstanding coverage, thanks for it.
I hope to be there, sometime in the future.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you liked the pics.


----------

